# What is this?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a young buck who I thought was a curly mousie; but now there appears to be something else going on. There's a tufted ridge as you can clearly see on his back. The rest of the coat is weird too. Any thoughts, anyone?

He also has some tri markings that are hard to see since there's no white to give contrast.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks Abyssinian to me!

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yikes! How'd that happen? Is this another example of the tri factor mimicking a kown genotype? Very weird. I didn't know anyone in the US was breeding abys. I'm tempted to put Mondo back with the does who produced the two litters that this boy was part of...so many kinds of mousies, so little spare space. I keep telling my self that whenever I'm tempted to develop another line of meeces.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks Abyssinian 
On another forum, I heard someone in the US was breeding or goiny to try breeding abys, but thats been awhile back and I dont know if anything ever came up from it.
I cant see any markings, but its probly my screen.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm somewhat surprised (but not totally) that the long haired satin recessive doe I got, who ended up carrying the tri factor, also carried aby. The guy that I got the tris from was pretty fuzzy on details as far as genotypes went. What fun, eh?!


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

abysinien rolls...

about the funny coat... to me it looks shorter an thinder than normel shorthair.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I know a few people in the US who breed abysinnians but they call them "rosettes" so that might be why you've never heard of them (same gene, just a different name). One is Christine Fogu: http://www.kaworld.net/mousery/mousery.html

She'll be at this weekend's Rodent Fest if you're going. Not sure if she has any available.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He's getting more pronounced swirls on this butt, and I think I see a bit of ridging developing on his belly. And I may be imagining this, but a couple of his brothers are starting to look like they have a weak peak down their spines. He looked like a regular curly lamb when he was two to three weeks old and I'm wondering about the genetics involved...gonna have to do some research, I guess.


----------

